# Old Martin bow?



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Doc said:


> I was in an out-of-town shop a couple weeks ago and was just looking around and came across a bow hanging up near the shooting lane. It appeared to be an old Martin. The thing that caught my eye was that the riser had carved wood inserts inset. The largest one was above the shelf and showed a large cat walking toward you with a sunset in the background. I could not tell if this was "stock" or somebody did this to their bow. I didn't have my camera on me at the time unfortunately. Does anybody know anything about this bow? It was a grey/black camo.



It is a Martin but without seeing it I can't tell you what it is. Could be a Firecat, Cougar, Speed Flite, Prowler, etc. The wood insert is stock from the factory.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll have to see if I can get somebody to snap a pic of it and email me.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

They came standard with the lazer engraved wood in-lays, but if you wanted you could upgrade them to have marble! (I've got an old neon green firecat with the marble inlays still. Man that was a smooth bow...)


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

*Firecat*

I have a friend that is still shooting his FireCat with the "high Energy cams". If I remeber correctly, he had to get several sets of limbs replaced on warranty when he first got it. Without a set of cat whiskers on his string that sucker sounded like a .22 rimfire in an indoor range!


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

*Older Martins*

Earlier ones with cat walking toward you were on the Lynx. Later same riser with inlays in sides of limb pockets were used on the Prowler. Cougar speed flite used an inlay with a cougar overlooking a cliff with what I thought was the moon in the background. Later used the same riser on the Firecat and that model also had small inlays on the limb pockets. The older bows= same risers but no limb pocket inlays. I have one essentially new Cougar Mag Speed Flite with target green riser @ 75# peak and one Lynx with recurve limbs @ 80# peak with Tree Bark camo and matching quiver in my basement. Both have speed flite tri-draw wheels for one inch up or down draw adjustment and are set for 29" in center position. Probably early 90's or late 80's.


----------

